# Haunted Radio (07/04/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating the 4th of July with news on Headless Horseman Hayrides, Hallowe'en In Greenfield Village, Castle Rock, The Conjuring 3, Jigsaw, and more!!

Then, we review the 1996 film 'Uncle Sam' and then a special edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten. Then, the Freak returns with the tale of a man who buys a haunted mansion with an attached cemetery that must stay. All of this and so much more n the July 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

